# Fender Super 6 Reverb



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm a sucker for really, really big amps. I love my Traynor YGL-3 mark III, but it could be a little...bigger.

Does anyone out there have any experience with this Fender behemoth? How does it compare to the sound of the other Reverb amps (Super Reverb, Deluxe Reverb, etc.)?


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Did someone like Albert Collins use one or two live in the early '70s? Some old Guitar Player article is bothering me....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

peter benn said:


> Did someone like Albert Collins use one or two live in the early '70s? Some old Guitar Player article is bothering me....



Freddie King used something called a Quad Reverb I believe. Back then he needed something that could "cut through".

Edit: Yeah, so did Albert Collins. - He used two according to Guitar Geek


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It looks like the the Super 6 Reverb and the Quad Reverb are the same amp, but with different speaker configurations. Super Six - 6x10, Quad 4x12.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Freddie King used something called a Quad Reverb I believe. Back then he needed something that could "cut through".
> 
> Edit: Yeah, so did Albert Collins. - He used two according to Guitar Geek


That's actually an amp I wasn't aware of. 4x12 sounds pretty big to me, but 6x10 still sounds bigger.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> That's actually an amp I wasn't aware of. 4x12 sounds pretty big to me, but 6x10 still sounds bigger.


According to the Ampwares Fender Field Guide - the Quad weighs in at 89 lbs and the Super 6 at 98 lbs.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

As you get older ( and wiser ) smaller seems the better way to go :smile:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh, I bet it will. But I'm still a spry 28 with a reasonably good back. I just love the sound a big amp can make, though I admit lugging my Mark III to and from jams and gigs is a pain in the ass.

I'll probably invest in a Deluxe Reverb or something else in the 20-ish watt, 40-ish pound vicinity for portability, but at home, I'd like to have the biggest toys possible!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I'm a sucker for really, really big amps. I love my Traynor YGL-3 mark III, but it could be a little...bigger.
> 
> Does anyone out there have any experience with this Fender behemoth? How does it compare to the sound of the other Reverb amps (Super Reverb, Deluxe Reverb, etc.)?


Super Six = Twin Reverb on steroids...same chassis but with 6X10 speaker configuration.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

A couple of years ago an old blues guy came through town with his band and played at a local bar. He used a Super 6, the first one I had ever seen. You would certainly need 2 people to carry it although it was on casters.
The amp sounded deadly by the way and I doubt he had it past 2.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> As you get older ( and wiser ) smaller seems the better way to go :smile:


Amen to that Brotha..


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

Isaac from modest mouse uses them. He had one when they started and now he uses something like 3 or 4 of them on stage. Supposedly he owns about 20 of them or more. It pretty much makes his sound.


----------

